# Early 20Th Century 18Ct Gold Pocket Watch



## corby3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a couple of pics for those who are interested in pocket watches - the quality isn't great, i'll try and get some more tomorrow.

I can't provide a lot of information other than the case is Swiss assay marked 18ct yellow gold, and also has the serial number 809892. The bar is marked 9ct but i suspect it may not be.

There is an inscription on the interior which mentions King William's Town - suggesting it was made for someone in South Africa, though i've no idea if there are any known watchmakers from that era in that part of the world.

A local jeweller looked at it recently and that with it winding continuously the main spring is most likely gone - I think it ran for a couple of minutes (the individual second hand didn't move) and then stopped. It'll probably end up for scrap gold, although I might try Ebay if there is any interest.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Scrap it for the gold???? :stop:







Please give it a chance. :yes:

Mike


----------



## corby3 (Jan 10, 2011)

tixntox said:


> Scrap it for the gold???? :stop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## corby3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Unfortunately Mike I do not own the watch - I work in retail and the watch has recently come into stock. As a result the store will look to achieve the greatest return on the item, and if that means it goes to scrap, then it will. Very sad given the effort that will have went into the watch, and it's age.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I would suggest you get it serviced, a working watch will have more value than one sold for scrap

It's a pendant fob ladies watch and can be worn as a piece of jewellery.

If it was me, I would take out the movement and weigh the case and gold bits, you'll then know the scrap value and then get a quote for a service.

That will give you an idea of what it owes you and then you can then you could try flea bay.

I would try for some decent pics as well 

Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

eBay it or sell it as a working watch. You'll get more money that way. Don't scrap it. If you do, we shall tie you to a stake and cause flames to burn around you for all eternity.

Talk of case-scrapping is taboo in the watch-collecting community.


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Gold-cased Watches are very rare because everyone else has had the same idea as the company you work for.

It seems to me that because of their rarity, gold cases should be worth more than their scrap value.

If I were you, I would ask if I could buy it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

ValvesRule said:


> If I were you, I would ask if I could buy it.


+++1! Go for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Gold hit $1500 an ounce today!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

STOP SAYING THAT!

What V/Rule says is right though. People are always scrapping gold watch-cases, and the prices on the remaining ones SHOOT up because there are so few left.

Don't scrap. It's not worth it.


----------

